# Hanging Double doors on china cabinet



## VE3TE (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone.
I have built a china cabinet that calls for two doors to be hung over the opening. They are 6ftx2ft. on butt hinges with only the barrels showing. 
The question is fastening the hinges must be done with the doors open.
I have tried and always finish with the end not even or the doors not meeting properly. Only 1/8 or so out but that won't do. There is no middle post where the doors meet and uneven ends won't do.
Any ideas how to set these doors and attach the hinges.
Any help would be much appreciated.
ve3te-Len


----------



## GilaJorge (Sep 14, 2007)

What if the wood expands due to humidity....1/8th inch gap between then does not sound bad to me...what am I missing...?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*The clear path to enlightenment here is*

Mortise the doors and the cabinet frames for positive location. Not difficult if you take your time and mark the mortise real estate carefully.

Ed


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have to use butt hinges, lay the cabinet on its back, lay on the doors where they go, and then mark both the cabinet and door edge, for the hinges. You might put down some masking tape if you are concerned with the marks.


----------



## tbone (Oct 8, 2007)

Try laying the doors in place and holding them there with shims, wedges, or whatever. After you have positioned them to your liking, you can mark both the doors and cabinet frame for the hinge locations.
Keep in mind that if your floor in the shop is level and the floor where the cabinet will stand is not level, then your doors are going to need adjusting.
Good luck


----------

